# Placement of rock in your tank



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it a bad idea to have the rock pressed against the glass or keep it off the glass the best you can?

Dave


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

You should keep it away from the glass for cleaning and curculation purposes. Some good ways to stack rock is to have one sunken island in the middle of the tank, or have two sunken islands on each side of the tank. A hourse shoe shape is good. Or make some caves and arches.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you should keep it aay from the glass because if something gets stuck in the back its easier to get. but it wont hurt anything if some are against the glass. i know we have some against the glass.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i had some of my rock against the glass and i had very little circulation behind them. also like melissa said, i had a snail get stuck on his back behind them and i needed to remove most of the rock from the area jsut to help him up. i personally think the island in the middle of the tank looks the best because it gives more viewing room, not only in the front but also behind it. and the circulation ,which is key in a sw tank depending on what you are keeping, is soo much better .


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can put the rock against the glass. But like people say when something dies you wont be able to get it. I dont have that problem for 2 reasons. If something dies either my starfish's will eat it or my hermits will get it. I have power heads placed inside the rock work for the cirrulation.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It is not recommended to place rocks against the glass for one main reason, the glass is under tremendous pressure and adding a pressure point such as a sharp rock can add to the stress. It can cause a tank to crack wherever a rock touches it.


----------

